# Anyone hosting out there?



## photong (Aug 26, 2003)

A dude was hosting me, and he decided to not host anyone anymore, so with no warning he deleted my files (and everyone elses' he was hosting *not photographers btw*) to change domains so he could save money.

My question is asking if anyone knew someone who would like to host me? I don't know how much room I take up because I have yet to get my files from this guy (I should soon). 

And no one knows anyone, then could someone please let me know what to look for with web hosting? This guy is being a jerk (he's 15!!) and isn't helping me with this search for webspace and a domain. I don't know what to look for. 

I know know how muhc space I need, and how much bandwith...

I know I need FTP..I don't care about subdomains, or email stuff..I also how to find something cheap, and someplace who wont scan me with fees, and hopefully I can find all this in Canadian fuds.

Grr..and I can't find any info anywhere!

Thank you for any help


----------



## Geronimo (Aug 26, 2003)

well if you want to register (buy) a domain I would go with http://godaddy.com .  they offer good prices.  Now for a host I would go with http://serverfly.com/  They have a good prices with good service.  I know several people who use them and are happy with their services.


----------



## photong (Aug 27, 2003)

Thank you very much. But do you happen to know anyone who does both with good prices?

Plus, all these terms I don't understand and I don't know how to use them even if I did. What would be the point of buying a domain and hosting and not use its full potential?

Ack, this all sucks horns.


----------



## Dew (Aug 27, 2003)

this one is a good one ... we bought domain names and u get free hosting for one year with no banners for about $15-$20 a year .. you can even transfer a domain name that you already have ... we're very pleased with it 


http://www.DotEasy.com


----------



## Storpix (Aug 28, 2003)

I would recommend going with www.storpix.com.  For $14.99 a month you not only get a fully customizable website, you also get an automated online searchable database of your images.

If you want your storpix.com account to appear at your domain name we can do that too!

Check us out.

Please do not hesitate to contact me for any reason.

Sincerely,

Chris Kelly
www.storpix.com
(847) 682-6904


----------



## suj (Aug 31, 2003)

photong said:
			
		

> A dude was hosting me, and he decided to not host anyone anymore, so with no warning he deleted my files (and everyone elses' he was hosting *not photographers btw*) to change domains so he could save money.
> 
> My question is asking if anyone knew someone who would like to host me? I don't know how much room I take up because I have yet to get my files from this guy (I should soon).
> 
> ...



go to http://www.fotofile.org and you can create your own galleries there for free.


----------

